# Southwest passenger threatens to 'kill everybody' on plane after being caught smoking



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Southwest passenger threatens to 'kill everybody' on plane after being caught smoking | Fox News


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I guess she should have had the decaf.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm thinking she should have been choked out just a little.

Surprising how quickly that brings back full cooperation.

https://tse3.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.WMsODbhBjRAQWKnyfH48TwDwEs&pid=15.1&P=0&w=300&h=300


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

This is a result of the "everybody is special" culture in our schools today.
She had anxiety, and needed a cigarette to calm her nerves. Since she is "special," she felt entitled to disable the smoke detector and to light up.
And when she was caught, her response was to make everybody else guilty, and to threaten them, because she, herself, is "too special" to be guilty of anything.
It couldn't be her fault. After all, she is "special."

BTW: As an ex-smoker (40 years, now), I still can't understand the prohibition against smoking in commercial airplanes.
The ventilation system in a modern planes is so good that a separate smoking section would be a practical, easily accomplished modification.
I wouldn't want to sit next to a smoker, but, from past experience, I think I'd be OK sitting behind or in front of one.
And I personally believe that the supposed danger of "second-hand smoke" is a load of bull-puckey.

Feel free to smoke a really good cigar, or some very high-quality pipe tobacco, as near to me as you'd like.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

And some people wonder why I won't fly!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> And some people wonder why I won't fly!


Naaaah...
I know that God hasn't issued you your wings yet, and that's the real reason.

I'm much closer to receiving mine, than you are to yours.
I do have my halo already, though, and it's a pain to have to keep it brightly polished all the time.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Never smoked anything in my life. Can't stand the smell and irritation in my throat. 

Second hand smoke may or may not be dangerous, but I don't want to inhale someone else's smoke. It's simple as that.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Second hand smoke may or may not be dangerous, but I don't want to inhale someone else's smoke. It's simple as that.


And that is the problem with second hand smoke. Personally I enjoy smelling it from a cigarette or cigar because I'm also an ex smoker. Quit 25 years ago, but it still smells good to me when I am around it. Don't want to start again but I enjoy the smell. Unfortunately not everybody agrees with that position and we don't have the right to force that smoke on others who don't want it.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

She needed some of this.....


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I now have medical issues due to 2nd hand drinking.....  :mrgreen:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Cait43 said:


> I now have medical issues due to 2nd hand drinking.....  :mrgreen:


2nd hand, or two-handed? :mrgreen:


----------



## alisa01 (Dec 3, 2017)

Never smoked anything


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

This isn't a smoking issue at all. It's self control issue. If a sign say's Handicapped Parking, I don't park there. If the sign say's Please Don't Walk On The Grass, I don't walk on the grass. I don't feel entitled to do something just because I feel that I, personally, should be treated differently. I have ignored No Weapons allowed signs, I will admit, but only if they don't meet the legalities.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

alisa01 said:


> Never smoked anything


I smoked, but of course I didn't inhale...
(If it worked for Bill Clinton, it ought to work for me.)


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I smoked, but of course I didn't inhale...
> (If it worked for Bill Clinton, it ought to work for me.)


I have ocean front property just for sale just outside of Las Vegas Steve


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> I have ocean front property just for sale just outside of Las Vegas Steve


Come the next "big one," and after California slips beneath the waves, I'll buy it.


----------



## sudo (Aug 29, 2017)

That woman needed a smoke to settle her nerves.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

sudo said:


> That woman needed a smoke to settle her nerves.


No.......what she actually needed, was a _personality adjustment_. :smt002


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

paratrooper said:


> No.......what she actually needed, was a _personality adjustment_. :smt002


Also known as a swift kick in the arse. :smt033


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I can still recall the days when a quick, impromptu, attitude adjustment was a common solution to bad behavior. 

Ah yes.......the good ole days...............:smt033


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Where's Ray Lewis when you need him.


----------

